# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  CESARAL MELTING POINT (PUNTO DE FUSION)

## BITTOR

Hace poco trajeron este juego de Cesaral magic en tiendamagia y ya esta agotado; alguien del foro puede valorarlo? yo me quede alucinado con el video de la demo; era parecido a lo del mago asiatico ese que cogio el salero a traves del cristal. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## pujoman

creo que es de muy facil fabricacion, yo mismo me he creado mi propia version, quizas no sea la misma pero funciona igual, manos casi siempre vacias y juego limpio, eso si el efecto es muy bueno siempre y cuando sea con mesas de cristal...
saludos

----------


## daniganyo

y el nivel de ejecucion cual es?

----------


## CRASH

Yo creo que el video es mas que evidente y que lo unico que hay que hacer es ensayar bien el movimiento de las manos.

Me parece un dinero malgastado

----------


## nAcHo99

Alguien me podria decir si este es el mismo efecto que hace Ciryl cuando atraviesa una mesa de cristal para coger un salero ?

Gracias

----------


## Iñigo

yo creo que el de cyril de atrvesar la moneda no es el mismo xq el enseña las palmas de las manos.En cuanto a lo del salero no es el mismo ni de lejos...Yo pensé que sería lo mismo pero estaba equivocado...ojala fuera sacaran a la venta el que hace cyril...sería un bombazo

----------


## nAcHo99

> ojala  sacaran a la venta el que hace cyril...sería un bombazo


 Ojala lo sacaran :D

----------


## david moyano sanchez

alguien me podria decir si solo son  movimientos,,, o en lo que venden en tiendamagia viene algo especial para poder realizar este juego.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> creo que *es de muy facil fabricacion*, yo mismo me he creado mi propia version, quizas no sea la misma pero funciona igual, manos casi siempre vacias y juego limpio, eso si el efecto es muy bueno siempre y cuando sea con mesas de cristal...
> saludos


david moyano sanchez, entiendo que por lo que comenta pujoman SI, tiene algun tipo de Gimmick.

Un saludo.

----------


## pujoman

el gimmick es casero, necesitas el anillo y algo mas. en mi caso solo uso anillo jeje.

saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno, no solo se usa el gimmick del anillo, existe otro que facilita la descarga.

abrazos.

----------


## david moyano sanchez

hola, sabeis si solo con  1 RING PK (osea con el anillo especial)se podria hacer el truco? o es necesario el aparato ese que decis que ayuda a la descarga? Mariano, vi que no has publicado el mensaje anterior, perdona si dije algo que no se podia decir.

----------


## truky

hombre en teoria para este juego se podria hacer pero la limpieza que te da el utensilio que te ofrece cesaral es total (haciendo los movimientos adecuados) yo sinceramente me lo he comprado y reconozco que me a pasado como a varias personas,que al ver el gimik te decepciona un poco pero al ver como funciona , el efecto queda y lo limpio que quedas pues me a compensado.

----------


## david moyano sanchez

Eso que os ayuda en la descarga, y que al llegaros os decepciona un poco, ¿ se podria hacer caseramente? es que el anillo podria salir por 30 euros y el melting point por 60. ah! y otra pregunta ¿ en el melting point te viene el anillo o te viene "algo" para acoplar al anillo ? gracias por contestarme...ojala fuese rico y me pudiese comprar todo sin preguntar y probarlo, pero me cuesta mucho ganarlo y si me ayudais a hacer la mejor compra para mi significa mucho.gracias.

----------


## Carles

http://www.elusionist.com/audio/MeltingPoint1.wmv

----------


## Marco Antonio

De verdad muchas veces me cuesta ponerme en vuestra forma de pensar.... A ver David: muchas veces el dinero se amortiza el dinero solamente con la idea, sin necesitar de ningún artilugio, artefacto o utensilio. En este mundo que nos apasiona que es la magia la mayoría de las veces es la idea lo que tiene el valor más alto.... Por eso casi siempre se recomienda la lectura de libros en vez de la compra de artículos para hacer magia. Existen varios libros donde te explican como hacer el efecto de traspasar un objeto a traves de un cristal.... ¿porque tanto interés en el melting point?. 

Un gimmick no tiene porque ser un utensilio caro. También he dicho que en el melting point existe otro gimmick, no he dicho que el juego que compras lo traiga. 

Por cierto, lo mejor de la compra del melting point es sin duda el DVD.

La magia se amortiza cuando la haces a la gente.

----------


## miguelillo3000

este efecto esta muy bien. Yo desde que lo tengo lo he hecho infinidad de veces y resulta muy gratificante. Además la descarga se hace muy bien, muytranquilito..

Un abrazo para todos

----------


## Karlim Karras

es un efecto muy bueno no lo habìa visto antes

----------


## Carlitos

En este video que nos has facilitado , se ve claramente cual es el truco , lo que desconcerta es al final , cuando se hace la descarga , que no se como es jaja  :Lol:

----------


## letang

Vaya, no sabía que ellusionist estaba comercializando este efecto! Ha traspasado fronteras! jeje

Por lo que tengo entendido el jeugo es de Mariano Goñi, pero Cesaral compró los derechos para comercializarlo o algo similar.

Por cierto, estuvimos cenando con Mariano en Vitoria, yo no sabía quien era hasta que me dijeron su nombre y recordé que había visto su rutina de cubiletes en su página web.

Trabaja a menudo en la sala Houdini también.

El efecto en efecto (jeje, que redundancia) es muy limpio. Eso sí, se ve que requiere mucha práctica, coordinación y mucho timming, espero que quienes lo compren lo practiquen lo suficiente para conseguir darle la fuerza que tiene.

Un saludo

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo lo he visto hacer en directo en muchas ocasiones y es un efecto que merece la pena. 
Un saludo.

----------


## mariio

en efecto el creador es mariano goñi a mi me lo hizo cuando lo hacía de prueva el efecto es altamente visual
un saludo

----------


## skndol

y que os parece el Melting Point reloaded?? es el siguiente dvd del otro si no me equivoco pero me falta el gimmic =mente.

alguna sugerencia??

salu2

----------


## Iñigo

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/3819

A lo mejor os interesa este dvd... por lo visto es más sencillo y directo que melting point....

----------

